# Treating growth on Oto



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like there's some sort of growth on an Oto of mine. A fungus of some sort?
What would you guys use to treat it?
I've also got Paraguard and Prazipro. Catch and put it in a hospital tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

Hard to tell from the picture quality but unless its fuzzy I would say its a parasite of some sort.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

My go to fish medicine is Melafix and Pimafix. They are natural products and Ive found them to be very effective. I use melafix all the time in my African tank to help with open wounds. It even helps scratches on eyes. They can be used together wich I like also because Im no fish doctor. Using both covers Fungal and bacterial and a whole list of others. Kills 1 bird with 2 stones 

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Melafix Antibacterial Fish Remedy (16oz.)

Aquarium Pharmaceuticals Pimafix Antifungal Fish Remedy (16oz.)


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds good. I'll get some Mela. Pima doesn't seem to be helping. Thanks


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Sounds good. I'll get some Mela. Pima doesn't seem to be helping. Thanks


Its always so hard to diagnose a fish illness. My dads cories had a similiar growth on their fins. It treated with melafix and it went away in 2 days. There is so many fish meds out there its hard to know which one to buy. I like those 2 for the reasons Ive stated but they dont always work. Melafix is good for your fish either way. Hopefully you figure it out. Otto's are so sensitive already Im suprised its not bothering him/her. He might be a fighter


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Sounds good. I'll get some Mela. Pima doesn't seem to be helping. Thanks


Hello Lawson.

I've got some Melafix (an unopened 8 oz bottle) you are welcome to if you want to stop by in the morning.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Stuart you've got PM.


----------

